# Timing belt done tommorw



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

well guys its that time agian to get that timing belt done. Im at 259,000KM
so I got priced $460 for the job. Hopefully all goes well.
I didnt know the timing belt was such a brutal job.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> well guys its that time agian to get that timing belt done. Im at 259,000KM
> so I got priced $460 for the job. Hopefully all goes well.
> I didnt know the timing belt was such a brutal job.


I was priced 400 for an engine removal and install w/ water pump and t-belt. Hopefully you can find somewhere else...


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

were talking cdn dollars here..


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

the belt was done for 360 by the end of it all...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's a damn good price.
I charge $350 US for timing belts here, and I only charge half the labor regular shops charge.


----------

